# Dịu Dàng Vẻ Đẹp Tinh Khiết Của Hoa Bưởi Và Hoa Chanh



## hoatuoidanang (11 Tháng ba 2015)

*Là những loài hoa thường được thấy ở nhiều miền quê khi đầu xuân về, nhẹ nhàng lướt vào khu vườn đầy hoa bưởi, hoa chanh, hoa quất bạn sẽ cảm nhận được hương thơm dịu nhẹ.
*
Hôm nay, *Hoa Tươi Bình Dương* mời các bạn cùng ngắm nhìn nét *Dịu dàng vẻ đẹp tinh khiết của hoa bưởi và hoa chanh* nhé






​
Bưởi là loài cây thân thuộc với khá nhiều vùng quê. Cứ đến cuối tháng Giêng, đầu tháng hai âm lịch là các khu vườn khắp làng, khắp xóm lại ngập tràn ngập hương bưởi, đủ để làm níu chân những ai xa quê hương lâu lâu mới trở về.





​
Màu trắng của cánh hoa bưởi, màu vàng vàng ươm của nhụy hòa quyện cùng màu xanh mướt của lá dưới tiếng chim hót líu lo trong vườn tạo nên bức tranh thật mộc mạc mà sinh động.





​
Hoa mọc kết thành từng chùm nhỏ xinh xắn, chi chít khắp thân cành, tỏa hương thơm thoang thoảng, tinh khiết. 





​
Mùa này, ta lại thấy sự góp mặt của những bông hoa bưởi trắng ngần được túm thành từng chùm nhỏ trên mọi con phố. Những gánh hàng rong bán hoa lại xuất hiện trên mọi nẻo đường của thành phố, người người không quên dừng chân mua vài chùm hoa, mang hương hoa về nhà.





​
Khác với bưởi, nụ hoa chanh mang màu phớt tím và khi nở thì bung cánh trắng tinh khôi.





​
Những thân chanh nở hoa chi chít thật chả khác nào cây cảnh, hơn nữa lại cho hương thơm mát, dễ chịu.





​
Cùng mùa với hoa chanh là hoa quất với vẻ đẹp không kém. Hoa quất gần giống hoa bưởi nhưng nhỏ hơn và có hương thơm dịu nhẹ.





​
Cây quất cảnh thường sai quả, chính vì thế khi ra hoa, cây trông giống một bông hoa lớn.


----------



## cuong381 (17 Tháng tư 2019)

nhà mình có trồng chanh mà chưa có khi nào được thấy hoa hết
*Cây thủy sinh Hoàng Nguyên green*


----------

